# tchat aol



## jerlaboule (1 Juin 2007)

bonjour
j'ai un compte aim d'ouvert , alors je voudrai savoir , si il est possible d'aller sur les tchats d'aol, etant un ancien abonné aol , je voudrai voir si ça a changé.
Je pose cette question , car sur la page aol.fr , je n'arrive pas a acceder au tchat .
merci


----------

